# General > The Literature Network >  Homework Thread

## subterranean

Admin, would you please create a sub-section where request as homework papers, college essays etc (there already lost of them) can be posted.


Personally, i dont really like seeing them scaterred around in the General Literature section  :Flare:  

Appriciate your respond on this.

Thank you,
Sub

----------


## Stanislaw

Taht is an awesome idea. It does get iratating to see atleast one new thread daily saying: "please help I so like need help, help would be like so super apreciated" - Blondie123432285849384-0758-147507

oh well, not like I haven't asked for help, but it would be _helpfull_ to have a section dedicated to that kind of thing.

SubT has my vote of support

----------


## ajoe

What really annoys me is the fact that those people 1) are first-time posters 2) hasn't even touched the book they're supposed to read 3) usually ask us to answer the WHOLE questions "as soon as possible, thanks!"

----------


## subterranean

Stan..eventhough i hardly understand your words, im positive that you support me in this issue.. :Smile: 

and i like the id you used as example: Blondie123432285849384-0758-147507.... :Biggrin: 

and Ajoe..you're (almost) absolutely correct !!

----------


## amuse

*unfolds scroll* "Henceforth known as: 'Blondie_pi_.'" eh?

i couldn't copy any! pi symbols from word.

----------


## subterranean

hehehe  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

Well, we can see what Admin thinks of this, but my thoughts are, even if there is a specific area for these kinds of questions to be posted, which could be very helpful, not all new members will find it. 

I'd say, just skip over the topics that are so aggravating to some. There's always the back button.

----------


## subterranean

Well if there's such a spefic section, as a Mod, you can always move those "help me please" threads...right?!

It'll give you new role as our forum's Mod  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Sub has a point there... and STAN, I SOOOOOOOOOO resent the Blondie comment  :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Great idea... Admin!!! :-D all i want for Christmas is a homework thread...

----------


## Stanislaw

twas nothing against you Jay, I be blond aswell. I was just refeering to some ditsy sounding screen name :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

No respond from Chris till now....errr  :Flare: 

Stan, of course you werent refering to Jay hehehe *evil laugh*

----------


## Logos

Yes, still waiting for Admin's response to this. 

I feel that, by implication, if a new forum area is created for this specific purpose, new members will see it and expect that they *will* get help, which is not always the case. 

It might even encourage more queries than we already get for help if there is an obvious area for posting questions only.

I still think the best solution is to simply ignore these topics if you can be of no help, or not interested in helping someone with their question.

----------


## crisaor

> *It might even encourage more queries than we already get for help if there is an obvious area for posting questions only.* 
> I still think the best solution is to simply ignore these topics if you can be of no help, or not interested in helping someone with their question.


I strongly agree with this.

----------


## Logos

We wouldn't want anyone around here to think they're _entitled_ to get help from us, right? I don't think that's something that is to be `advertised' so to speak. 




> I strongly agree with this.

----------


## crisaor

Indeed.  :Nod:

----------


## Stanislaw

I suppose it would also detract from viable traffic, if this forum is assumed to be nothing more than a homework copout.

----------


## subterranean

> Yes, still waiting for Admin's response to this. 
> 
> I feel that, by implication, if a new forum area is created for this specific purpose, new members will see it and expect that they *will* get help, which is not always the case. 
> 
> It might even encourage more queries than we already get for help if there is an obvious area for posting questions only.


Not excatly, I mean you can always add some words of information below the sub-section thread name (such as "discuss the bard here" below the shakespeare sub section). Like "who knows, one might help".

Personally this "help me please threads" are like spamming..I can always ignore one or two..but when they're already buch of them, i feel like it's time to do something about it ...

Or..maybe I'm the only one who think like that  :Rolleyes: 











Ahhh..Nevermind!

----------


## Stanislaw

Nope, SubT, you have my support on this! these Help me ppppplzzzzz threads are getting frustrating.

----------


## subterranean

Thank you Stan..This is why you are very dear to me  :Wink: 

and Stan about this thing you wrote in your blog:

QUOTE:
I am a really cool dude, everyone loves me, and wishes they were me... I should rule this country, but don't have enough time! 

UNQUOTE

Edit them will you...I feel like throwing up reading them  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Isagel

I´m not so sure about your idea. I think that some of the most interesting discussions we have had has started as homework threads. And on the frontpage of this site it says: 
Have a question about literature? Why not ask it in our brand new Literature Forums. 

I do not think that I would check out the homework thread - going and checking there would be a bit like workbut when someone post a question about my favorite writers in general lit, or poetry I usually try and answer. I even like it. Somebody is interested in MY favorites! And sometimes a helpful pointer to another earlier discussion can help someone a lot. 
I agree that some questions are irritating  I do not like the feeling that people want someone else to do their work. It´s one thing to discuss and help, another to pleazzzeeee post all your opinions on this book. I haven´t read it. Need it tomorrow I just ignore those. That is not discussion. That is just cheating.

----------


## Scheherazade

I agree with Isagel that if it is one separate thread, many people would not check it and it would also be confusing to have different questions/answers being posted int the same thread. I don't see why we should not help others at times. Provided that they are 'deserving' and not asking us to do the work for them.

----------


## den

:Biggrin:  Heh, never noticed that before! 




> * And on the frontpage of this site it says: 
> Have a question about literature? Why not ask it in our brand new Literature Forums. *

----------


## subterranean

> Have a question about literature? Why not ask it in our brand new Literature Forums. 


I noticed this sentence as well and IMO, this is one of the reason why people kept posting the help me please thread. They think they would find an easy way to finish their works. This is also to counter Logos's explanation that by creating a specific section people might think that we would help us. Hello, such "provocative" sentence is already there at the main page of online literature.

The thing is when I go to the General Literature section and I noticed new threads being created, I'll directly check them out. Yet most of the times I keep getting upset cause most of them are the "help me please" type of threads. I mean why would i wanna person who might use people ideas in their homework papers without even bother to mention the sources and probably might claimed them as his/her original ideas. Second, why would I help people who only posted one post and never returned, which i considered a selfish thing to do. 
Personally, i think if there's a specific section, i'll have more convinience to check out or not to check out the threads there. I mean i know if i go to that section, i will find all kinds of "help me please" threads, and i dont need to bother my self to check out the section if i dont want to. But if i do want to bother my self a little and help, i'd know to which section i should go.

This is just an idea, don't know if you think that i'm taking this too seriously, but yes i do think it is..

Cheers

----------


## amuse

while we have plenty of threads that discuss lit, it's a known fact that plenty of people look to online sources for their homework needs. not their research, their actual papers. so, along with serious scholars and people interested in a good read, we're going to get slackers.
probably they'd post in both your homework thread and general lit, sub, if they were truly desperate for last minute ideas.

now where were you all when i was stressing over the political structure in _genesis_ and _exodus_? lol.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

under General Chat, there are the words, "discuss anything here, except politics" or something to that degree... If we do have a homework thread, which i think is an excellent idea, we should have it written, "Any help you recieve is through the grace of the members, don't expect it if you are just trying to cop out on your homework" or something to that extent, but better phrased

----------


## subterranean

Thank you Fool, I appriaciate your support.

----------


## subterranean

wow check this out




> i kno i'm asking for too much, but i really want to pass this class, but too lazy to do all this by myself..pllllzzzz plzz help me out as much as possible.. thanks a lotz..


more information :
http://www.online-literature.com/for...3733#post43733


oh..i feel like lyinn on the beach watchin the sunset

----------


## rocksea

haha,, sub, that is funny, first when i saw that post, i didn't have patience to read till the end,, 

why are we getting so many homework/assignment threads all of a sudden? is this site listed somewhere special, asking people 'do you have homeworks, i will do it for you'?

anyways as long as it is written 'do you have a question abt literature? ask it in our forums' in the very first page, we shouldn't behave bad to anyone who may pose a question. better just to ignore if the person just signed up to complete one's homework without trying oneself.

----------


## amuse

good frickin' bejeesus. i wish there was a separate forum labeled "slackers and literature." then yahoo could choose it as a daily pick. and people might start to get the hint.
that or feel infamous and proud.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## crisaor

Asking questions is fine, we all do that. But really, we aren't talking about questions on literature here, this is about getting somebody else's homework done for them. And asked in a poorly manner, if I might add. It just doesn't help to solve the spamming problem to dedicate an entire board to it. Before you know it, every lazy student surfing the net will come across the "come here if you need help with your homework" board. I'd prefer things remain unchanged regarding this issue.

----------


## subterranean

Well don't you think that a separate section will makes more convinience checking out the forums..I mean the only one who would have a little trouble is just Logos, coz he (as a part of his moderating job) would have to move all those help me please threads to the place where they belong.




> It just doesn't help to solve the spamming problem to dedicate an entire board to it.


Not an entire board...but only an entire sub section, where they can everytime they like without making other members feel disturb..(at least me and few others are already feel disturbed)

----------


## Logos

Well I'm sorry you're disturbed about this subterranean. 

Admin hasn't responded to this thread, so why don't we just wait to see what he has to say? 

He also posted about upcoming changes to the site, maybe he doesn't have time to address this right now.

----------


## Logos

Oh, and if Admin _does_ create a new forum section for homework only, it wouldn't bother me at all to move appropriate topics to it. <though I still don't think it's totally necessary>

----------


## Stanislaw

> Thank you Stan..This is why you are very dear to me 
> 
> and Stan about this thing you wrote in your blog:
> 
> QUOTE:
> I am a really cool dude, everyone loves me, and wishes they were me... I should rule this country, but don't have enough time! 
> 
> UNQUOTE
> 
> Edit them will you...I feel like throwing up reading them



hahaha, twas the point, I thought I might as well sound asfull of myself as possible! lol  :Biggrin: 

I think it is okay to ask a question about literature, ex. What do you think snowball represented in 1984, I think he represented...

but things like this: I like need help cause me teach is soooooo mean and any help wld be sooooo aprec plz.

----------


## seeker

> Admin, would you please create a sub-section where request as homework papers, college essays etc (there already lost of them) can be posted.
> 
> 
> Personally, i dont really like seeing them scaterred around in the General Literature section  
> 
> Appriciate your respond on this.
> 
> Thank you,
> Sub


i have been away for a few days, but i am back, 

and 

i find this new thread and i commend the idea! awsome idea, hope they can manage to use it... 
 :Brickwall:

----------


## subterranean

Oh Thank you...another critical forum member  :Smile: 

Welcome back by the way  :Wave:

----------


## Admin

Well eventually there will be a folder for each book and author on this site. So my problem with this is that a homework help thread can actually contain good information and so it should be located in the most appropriate area.

For instance if all the shakespeare help threads were not located in the shakespeare folder then the shakespeare folder isn't as useful as it could be.

----------


## subterranean

Thus speak our Admin

Case closed! (i think)

----------


## amuse

- i just wonder when people will remember to take their psychotropic drugs. they don't do much good unless they're ingested. kind of like food.

----------


## subterranean

intersting thought Ash..

----------


## Stanislaw

are we really that bad, that we need zombification pills?

----------


## subterranean

No stan, the question is, are we really that dangerous?

----------


## Stanislaw

or maybe the ministry of love has gotten wind of us???

----------


## subterranean

next thing is to wipe us out..

----------


## Stanislaw

I kinda get the feeling that we are being watched...

do you think we could mod??

----------

